# Gun Opinions



## firehunter (Feb 2, 2010)

I am looking at the Remington VTR or the Savage Predator. Any experiences you can share.
Thanks


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a Savage Predator in .22-250. Very accurate and dependable. Balance is excellent. Extremely accurate.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Buy the savage

That muzzle break on the VTR will put you in hearing aids before you know it.


----------



## firehunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Furhunter said:


> Buy the savage
> 
> That muzzle break on the VTR will put you in hearing aids before you know it.


 Unfortunately between weedeaters, chainsaws, tractors and etc I am half deaf already. Thanks for the warning. I was hoping because it seemed to port away from you that might not be a factor like is some guns that break 90 degrees


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Savage Model 10 Predator in 22-250 and I really like it . It is very accurate well balanced and down right pretty.So go with the Savage.


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a VTR in .223 love it except for the break, and the trigger (just replaced the trigger with a timney, ear plugs work for the break) 5 shot group with 52 gr matchkings and the new trigger( with a called flier)


----------

